# Opened mouth and woudn't close for almost a minute!!!!



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sorry this is going to be a bit panicky but I was freaked out just a while ago  Pinball woke up around 10pm, ate a few kibbles (Wellness &Buffalo) and a couple of tastes of boiled egg. He then went under his wheel and I checked if he had pooped, like he always does after eating,so I could pick him up and snuggle. I found him just laying there, not really moving which I thought was odd. He never goes to sleep right after eating, he always poops first... So I picked him up and not a single huff or puff. Again, strange because he always puffs a bit.
I set him on the table to look at him and he was just looking at me with his mouth kind of wide open. I thought, maybe he was mad or was going to bite but he had never done this before. So I rubbed his belly, talked to him, moved him around. Nothing! Just his mouth wide open and he wasn't moving!  Then it hit me, could he have been choking on a kibble?? I panicked, started rubbing his belly like crazy... next thing I know I hear a "POP" and his mouth jiggled and closed!! He's been totally fine ever since but what happened??? Is it possible that his 'jaw' locked up from eating kibbles?? I was so scared   I thought he was dying   

Or was it his kibble? He's been munching them just fine, so I never thought I should make them smaller. I just don't know what was happening to him


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

omg so glad he is ok


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

All his kibbles are getting crushed now, in case that was the problem. He's been completely fine since that incident but I still would like to know what was going on


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That is bizarre. I'm glad he's ok! I'd call a vet and describe it to them to see if they know what's up and if you should take him in.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Sometimes they can get a piece of kibble stuck in their mouth, and they'll hold their mouth open like that, unable for the moment to push it out.. that pop you heard might have been it dislodging.

Very strange to have him be listless in the process though- he may have strained himself. I would definitely consult a vet if you're worried, and monitor him for any other unusual behavior.


----------

